# Which brand interior?????



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 67 with black buckets and I need to cover just the driver bottom. I have looked at different brands and PUI offers just one bucket or a pair for sale. Legendary offers a pair. Was wondering if there are other companies that just offer one bucket for sale and if that is even a good idea as far as matching color, I have a black interior and I would think most blacks would match each other. I would really like to just cover the one bottom (or one seat) as the rest is in very good condition. Thanks for your input. Bill


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't help you with the quantity issue, BUT, LEGENDARY makes a superior product.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree +1 on Legendary. I started off with a different brand restoring my 69, but when one of the seams ripped on one of the bottom buckets during install a few weeks ago I found it very difficult to find just one bottom cover. For sure I didn't want another of the same brand that ripped on me, so I heeded advice and bought a set of Legendary covers. The difference in quality was eye-opening to say the least. From now on I won't even consider using any other brand.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^What these gentleman said^^^^^^


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

That is what I heard too.


----------



## 67Gold (May 1, 2011)

Just FYI - Year One stuff is the same, literally, as Legendary. Just sold through Year One with a bit of a premium. I've done a Cutlass and a Dart with their products and they are top of the line.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I found the new PUI stuff to be good quality and got a great deal on the package and no discernible difference in depth of rolls from my originals and sharp crisp die stampings on the Pontiac arrows.....just my two cents which i was definatly trying to save at that juncture of the build....



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. I've decided to order a single bucket PUI cover and put it on. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've reupholstered seats using both brands. When I do my GTO, I'm using Legendary. It is noticeably better quality. Heavier gauge vinyl, heavier stitching and better quality channels for the listing wire.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The PUI will not match the factory upholstery. The pleats are shallow without depth. i used Year One covers 19 years ago on my '67, and they look exactly like original GM seats to this day. They have held up perfectly and still look "new". My choice would be Legendary/Year One covers.


----------

